# air filters



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

i am wanting to change air filters. i want some opinons on what filter to use. it is k&n or tru flo.:confused


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

my opinion AC delco !!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

It all depends. If you want to re-use it and save money go with the washable. I just replace mine every 10k and use the paper element. I've seen flow tests and the K&N type washable is actually wosre to even with a paper filter when they are new. By 5,000 miles the K&N is slightly better for flow and by 10,000 it's able to flow 10% more air. Then the paper filters fall behind real quick. The tests show that paper filters are better at trapping the small particles too.


----------

